# Kitchenaid K5 Deluxe good?



## kazeya (Jan 11, 2009)

heya guys! im wondering whether this kitchenaid model is good or not.
considering on buying one of this. well im a culinary student and i really enjoy baking. i saw some of the artisan models but heard it was made of plastic gearboxes so i decided ill just skip those since i wanted something really durable and reliable and im gonna use it for some time now. XD

hoping to hear some reviews about this ^^ thanks everyone!! 

its priced at RM2999 here in malaysia.not sure whether its really worth this much. thanks again ^^

cheers!:chef:


----------



## boar_d_laze (Feb 13, 2008)

The gears were never plastic, only the housing. But, I believe KA has stopped manufacturing the plastic housing, and replaced it with metal. They've made other changes as well, and their upper tier mixers are supposedly more reliable than they were a few years ago. In any case, if you're going to be kneading a lot of heavy dough the KA, Cuisinart, DeLonghi, Viking arm-type planetary mixers seem to be outclassed by the Bosch and Electrolux mixers (which are designed around a more robust geometry). 

If you're buying a counter-top mixer for batters, egg whites, and other light duty mixing, any KA will serve you well. The remain critical faves along with the Cuisinarts and DeLonghis, while Vikings are deemed (relatively) overpriced and unreliable. 

Hope this helps,
BDL


----------



## elina31985 (Jan 21, 2009)

In Sept 2008, my husband purchased the Kitchenaid Professional 600 6Quart for me as a wedding gift. It is supposed to be their most powerful Stand Mixer but I always felt like I had to be cautious with it as it would moan and I could smell the gears burning (within 1 minute). It hardly seemed powerful enough to manage dough. (baking bread) One day when I was baking bread, I used half of the maximum capacity and yet it burned out and turned off during the mixing. (I had to finish kneading the dough by hand) Because of this, I would not recommend purchasing the Kitchenaid if you intend to use it for baking bread or anything with thicker dough. 
I purchased a Bosch Universal Kitchen Machine, which comes with a blender. It is a very powerful machine and there is no comparison between it and the KitchenAid. If you are looking for a reliable machine that you will have for the rest of your life, I recommend the Bosch. (My Mother still has her very well used, 27 year old Bosch Kitchen Mixer, in perfect working condition)
It is most definately worth its price. 
I am unable to include a link here, but you can look up details about the Bosch Universal Plus on the Bosch Home Appliances website.


----------

